# Blade Trinity Fight Scene



## Hawke (Jun 22, 2008)

Blade Trinity Fight Scene
[yt]Mf9eG491fbo[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes it's a neat fanciful fight scene...


----------

